
Star Wars Hyper Terminal - cookfood
https://github.com/hyper-pokemon/hyper-star-wars#readme
======
DrScump
Posted by (apparently) the developer 2 hours prior:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14883414](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14883414)

